# Motorcycle Road Racing - TT, Ulster, NW200, Irish series etc



## Vyn (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone here into road racing?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 8, 2018)

One of the races goes past my house. It's a bit too scary for me. I was sorry to hear about William Dunlop, but Skerries is a death trap.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 9, 2018)

StevenC said:


> One of the races goes past my house. It's a bit too scary for me. I was sorry to hear about William Dunlop, but Skerries is a death trap.



I cried when I heard about Will, that was brutal. He was one of my racing idols.

Having watched footage of Skerries it's a hairy circuit, but looks like a lot of fun. Always wanted to compete in the Irish series for a season, either on 600s or supertiwns. Wouldn't have the budget to run a big bike. Which race goes past your house?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 9, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I cried when I heard about Will, that was brutal. He was one of my racing idols.
> 
> Having watched footage of Skerries it's a hairy circuit, but looks like a lot of fun. Always wanted to compete in the Irish series for a season, either on 600s or supertiwns. Wouldn't have the budget to run a big bike. Which race goes past your house?


Cookstown 100, season opener I believe. There was a guy from around here died at Skerries a few years ago. Turned out the guy who was in charge of putting safety padding on lamp posts and things didn't physically walk or drive round the track, but used Google Maps.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes. I used to live about 15 mins from the NW200 circuit and now only 30 mins, Been countless times. We usually camp near Magheraboy...was a great place to watch until they put that stupid fuc**n chicane in
which slows the riders down in the run in to Metropole. Still...University is still insane with Superbikes now hitting in excess of 200mph. Been to the TT many times as well. Was lucky enough to watch from the Sulby straight a few times...wow...insane....that and the run down to the Creg Ny Baa the fastest parts of the course. Big into me bikes. Have had Blades (various models) as well as YZF R-1 and Kawasaki Ninja ZX7R
(P2) amongst others. Started out on a GSXR400 grey import.


----------

